# Wife has Charlie Horse after too many Orgasms



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

If I give my wife over 4 or 5 Orgasms in a day, I have noticed that she wakes later with a Charlie Horse muscle spasm in one of her legs. 
Could this be form the orgasm?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

What is a Charlie Horse muscle spasm?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Holland said:


> What is a Charlie Horse muscle spasm?


Buy her potassium tablets at the vitamin aisle in your drug store. Its muscle fatigue.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Causes of Charlie horses (Muscle Cramps)

Muscle cramps can have many possible causes. They include:

Poor blood circulation in the legs
Overexertion of the calf muscles while exercising
Insufficient stretching before exercise
Exercising in the heat
Muscle fatigue
Dehydration
Magnesium and/or potassium deficiency
Calcium deficiency in pregnant women
Malfunctioning nerves, which could be caused by a problem such as a spinal cord injury or pinched nerve in the neck or back
Muscle cramps can also occur as a side effect of some drugs.

When I have one, taking a potassium supplement seems to prevent reoccurrence.


----------



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

Holland said:


> What is a Charlie Horse muscle spasm?



Charley horse : MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Most of the time when we have sex, DW will have somewhere between 3 and 5 orgasms, and that generally doesn't result in any problems for her. However, when we have an extended session, she may have 10 or more orgasms, which will sometimes cause her to experience muscle cramping in her legs, especially the calves when she tenses just prior to her orgasmic contractions.

That said, when we know we are going to have an "extended" sex session, she makes sure she has eaten a banana, and is well-hydrated prior to the event.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Never mind about the leg spasms...I want 10 orgasms in a day too!! 

Lucky wife!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

frusdil said:


> Never mind about the leg spasms...I want 10 orgasms in a day too!!
> 
> Lucky wife!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


LOL frusdil! And how do they have so much time?! I'm jealous....


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Then just give her one orgasm until she can handle the other three.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Bananas are good source of potassium too, and it's fun to watch her eat them.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

frusdil said:


> Never mind about the leg spasms...I want 10 orgasms in a day too!!
> 
> Lucky wife!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


Female Ejaculation: Unleash the Ultimate G-Spot Orgasm: Somraj Pokras, Ph.D. Jeffre Talltrees: 9781569756799: Amazon.com: Books
She Comes First: The Thinking Man's Guide to Pleasuring a Woman: Ian Kerner: 9780060538262: Amazon.com: Books
Women's Anatomy of Arousal: Sheri Winston CNM. RN. BSN. LMT: 9780578033952: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

When my wife has more than 10 orgasms in a day....both of her legs turn to mush....and she can't walk at all.....OK, I am KIDDING! :rofl:

She must be low on potassium as others have suggested....have her eat more bananas....that is what we do. I feel inferior since I haven't given her 10 orgasms in a day...I must put that on my bucket list of things to do.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

While I've never had more than 1 orgasm at a time. Occasionally I do have muscle spasms while having sex. OH MY GOSH they hurt.

I get foot cramps, or else a muscle around my groin or hip will start hurting so suddenly and sharply that I will have to stop whatever we are doing and just freeze or try to rub out the muscles.

It hasn't happened in a few months, but when it does, ouch. It also completely ruins the moment. 

I used to get charlie horse's all the time as kid and would eat bananas. I hadn't even thought about that for my foot cramps. Hmm.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

The second time my W and I had sex, she got a leg cramp right as or right after her O. Later found out that was the first time she ever had an O while on bottom. I gotta say, it kinda made me feel pretty awesome. Potassium levels notwithstanding. LOL.


----------



## Fun_One (May 28, 2014)

The W has also cramped in the middle of her orgasm. At one point, she's screaming in pleasure, then later, screaming in pain. I shouldn't chuckle. 

I too wish I could multiple. She can only do it with external stimulation (toys) and there's usually a squirt or two involved.


----------



## long_done (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow, somehow I feel very inadequate right now....


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

long_done said:


> Wow, somehow I feel very inadequate right now....


I know how you feel....and I quickly read your name and I swear....I thought it said "Long Dong"....:rofl:

I had to look twice.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

She needs to exercise more. Magnesium and salt. Have a banana.


----------

